# What decorations do fancy goldfish "like"



## finnfinnfriend

I have seen people keep them basically in a glass box full of water and say it's "fine", but they have got to need something in the tank to interact with....they are so smart! Plus they must have some sort of natural behaviors that they would like to play out with some "toys". For example, when I start keeping goldfish, I think I will have mostly bare bottom but have some of those glass decorative "pebbles" in there so they have something to push around on the floor of their tank. Does that sound good? Is there anything else I should have in the tank decoration-wise that will make them feel secure and happy?


----------



## jaysee

Yes goldfish are very inquisitive fish - I don't agree with keeping the tank barren. Main thing I think is that you don't have any decor that the fish can get stuck in. Happened to me - I had to take a hammer to it to break it and free the fish.

It's good to rearrange the tanks decor from time to time. They get excited about exploring the "new" tank.

If you have the bug eyed fish, then everything in the tank has to be smooth - no edges. They can damage their eyes.


----------



## Olympia

They actually really like a sand bottom. It's a natural behavior for them do dig through sand for food. They like to take mouthfuls of sand and spit it in the air.  Live plants to nibble if you can, and a cave or two is good too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Is a sand bottom better than the pebble idea? And I have heard that caves can be bad in goldfish tanks due to bad bacteria build up. Is that just a myth? Do they actually like having a cave to hide in or sleep in from time to time?


----------



## jaysee

I agree, they like sifting through the sand. Some people advocate a bare bottom, but I do not.

They don't need a cave really, but it's good to have something big enough for them to hide behind, which will also break up the current in the tank creating eddies that will provide the fish with resting areas. The piece mine got stuck in was not for the goldfish. Too, they really don't make caves large enough for large goldfish.

Bad bacteria build up? Not something I would be concerned about.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

jaysee said:


> I agree, they like sifting through the sand. Some people advocate a bare bottom, but I do not.
> 
> They don't need a cave really, but it's good to have something big enough for them to hide behind, which will also break up the current in the tank creating eddies that will provide the fish with resting areas. The piece mine got stuck in was not for the goldfish. Too, they really don't make caves large enough for large goldfish.
> 
> Bad bacteria build up? Not something I would be concerned about.


How about a large terracotta pot as a resting place? So some type of resting place is a good idea? What are eddies?


----------



## Olympia

Yes, they like to actually suck the sand into their mouths.
Depends on the fish. A few of mine used caves others did not. I had to clean out the caves a lot though since they poop inside. I never heard the bacteria thing.
My caves were just large terra-cotta pots turned sideways. One of my goldfish was really stressed out when I got her and hid in it all week without eating before she came out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> Yes, they like to actually suck the sand into their mouths.
> Depends on the fish. A few of mine used caves others did not. I had to clean out the caves a lot though since they poop inside. I never heard the bacteria thing.
> My caves were just large terra-cotta pots turned sideways. One of my goldfish was really stressed out when I got her and hid in it all week without eating before she came out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't plant on having real plants, but do they interact with or rest in fake plants at all?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My goldfish (not fancy) seem to like the few pieces of wood I have in with them (they are in a too small tank currently so try to maximise swimming space), and spend a lot of time swimming through them and hanging around them. 

I wonder if you got some really big pieces of PVC pipe whether they might like swimming through those. If they are big enough they shouldn't get stuck in them.


----------



## jaysee

eddies are the backwards currents formed at the tail end of an obstruction to the current.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I know pvc is widely used in aquariums, but I am weary of using it because it isn't food safe /:

So eddies are little calm spots?


----------



## jaysee

yes, eddies are calm spots. Fish like eddies, for various reasons.


----------



## Olympia

My Petunia spends a lot of time hiding in the plants, no clue what she's doing. The others not as much..


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Oh okay. I will probably end up getting the terracotta pot anyway...


----------

